# Day 21 Progesterone Low - Reasons for Not Ovulating? No eggs?



## babynumber (Apr 6, 2009)

Sigh.  Another day 21 result came back as low.  I only got '1' this reading.  I knew it was going to be a low result because I've just been feeling so low aswell. I think it does affect your moods having no progesterone in the second half of your cycle.


My previous reading was '3'.  (These were without clomid).
I did have a good reading once last year after Clomid ('83'), but other cycles on clomid have also been low and did not indicate ovulation.


Its so depressing.  Why do those of us who are not ovulating have this problem?  Is it pure and simple a case of old age and no eggs to ovulate with?  I'm going to try clomid one more time next month.  I know its probably pointless, but still I have to try.


Also my estrogen reading from the same day 21 test was 430 - does anyone know what this means?  I think that's within normal range.  If it is within normal range, why is the progesterone so low. Again - is it purely 'no eggs left'.??


I do get regular periods, although they are very light. and cycles are tending to get shorter.  Average 28 days.  A year ago they used to be 30 or 31.


I hate using clomid because that makes my cycles really long (38+ days) and erratic and seems to mess me up.  So I've been only using it every few cycles.  It also dries me up so I use cough syrup or pree-seed. (not entirely sure these make enough of an improvement - if your lining is also thinned by the clomid).


Anyone else out there having these depressing problems?


----------



## babynumber (Apr 6, 2009)

anyone??


----------



## Chandlerino (Nov 30, 2011)

My consultant told me that day 21 can be incorrect for progesterone tests as you have to have it done 7 days before af. Also there will be times when you don't ovulate every month, the only way to know is to do follicle tracking and a trigger/hcg shot when your follicle is large enough. My clinic do this and it's around 600 pounds.

I'm sure there had been times when I've not ovulated. Think that happens when you are reaching menopause. AMH will give an indication of egg reserve. Haven't had it done myself tho but am thinking about it. 

Chand x


----------



## yoyobella (Oct 13, 2012)

Hello babynumber,

Have you had ovarian reserve testing? Amh? Ultrasound? I think these tests give a fuller picture of what your egg reserve is like. 

I have read that pcos can prevent ovulation.

I have also read that clomid raises your fsh level. So you're ovarian reserve might be better than what your fsh level indicates.

What other investigations have you had?

Is ivf a possibility for you?

Yx


----------



## yoyobella (Oct 13, 2012)

Ps. Have also read that "charting bbt" (basal body temp) is a pretty accurate way of determining ovulation.  I think it involves taking your temp every morning before you get out of bed. Your body temp spikes when you have ovulated.

Maybe if you have short luteal phase day 21 test might be too early? Luteal phase defect could also explain low progesterone.


----------



## babynumber (Apr 6, 2009)

Thank you both.  I've not had an AMH test, is it expensive?

I've had ultra sound in the past and I had one follicle growing and it didn't look like PCOS.  Previous to that I'd had one done where there was nothing happening, follicles to small or something I think.  I've not had any done since, because there didn't seem to be anything wrong and my tubes are ok too.
I'm just not ovulating I suspect due to age.
I also have light periods.
I really must do that temperature charting.  I've been meaning to do it but I always forget!!  But it might be the only way to find out when I ovulate because I cant afford to go to a clinic unfortunately.  
My cycles are all over the place in the past year.  ranging from 28 days through to 38 or 40 days.  I think it's the clomid that's messed it up and approaching menopause perhaps, as the cycles i'm not on clomid seem to be getting shorter.

I also feel very washed out - low mood etc.  I do wonder if the low progesterone for the past year or so does this to you?.  the gp told me not to get so focused on it though, because she said the progesterone is only high after ovulation and if you don't ovulate you don't need it to be high, ie you're not going to get effects from lack of it.  Don't know how true this is.??


----------



## Mel D (Jan 18, 2013)

Hi Babynumber
I just saw your post. I got my AMH done on NHS recently through Guys hospital where I'm cycling but I believe they are typically around the 100 quid mark depending on your clinic. Not all docs will do it on NHS as I think it has to be sent to private labs. My FSH is 13.3 and my AMH 6.4 so my AMH is in the low normal range where as my FSH is above the normal range. Either way it's a sign of fertility decline but not too bad considering age. I don't know about the progesterone levels. I would definitely get the AMH done, it's a good guide but there are other factors and for sure the drugs will mess with your system, takes me several months after IVF to recover and leaves me quite drained. Sorry I'm rambling on but hope this is of some help.
Mel


----------



## yoyobella (Oct 13, 2012)

Hello babynumber,

I'm not sure how much amh test would cost. Maybe around £100? You could ask your GP if they would be able to have it done on nhs or at least refer you. 
About your progesterone. I found this article about estrogen dominance:

http://www.drlam.com/articles/estrogen_dominance.asp

As we get closer to menopause our estrogen and progesterone levels start to drop. But progesterone drops off quicker than estrogen. This creates an imbalance between the two hormones that can lead to problems.

I had my first ultrasound scan of my ovaries last week. I had 2 and 1 follicles. Not so good I think.

I see from your profile that you are thinking about trying Dhea? Have tried it before? Did it help?

Yx

/links


----------



## Chandlerino (Nov 30, 2011)

If you look on the duo fertility site - they offer a blood test for AMh for 45 pounds. You would need your Drs surgery to do the blood draw for you though.

Chand x

http://www.duofertility.com/how-to-buy/clinical-fertility-tests

I just watched their self help video and you can do the blood test yourself. They test for FSH, LH etc as well.

/links

/links


----------



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

Babynumber, you say you had an ultrasound and only one follicle was growing- was this a natural cycle, because if it was you would only expect one follicle to be growing anyway.  What would have been more useful would have been an afc count, ie a count of how many actual follicles there were on the ovaries as these are all the ones you would hope to grow if you did an IVF cycle.
I think 41 is a bit early for the menopause, though it does happen it wouldn't be normal and it looks like your hormones are all over the place.  Chinese herbs are good for that, but they're expensive unfortunately.
THe BBT chart would definitely help you know if you are ovulating, though, yes, it is a pain to do.


----------

